# anyone know of a BMX stem with less than 3omm or less stack height?



## Lickqid (Aug 9, 2005)

I need a bmx stem with less than 30mm stack height, but everywhere I look I can never find the measurements. Any help?


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Probably not gonna find one*

I had difficulty finding an mtb stem with 35mm stack height, so I ended up with 37mm. Given that the BMX stems are generally beefier in nature, my guess is that you're going to have a real hard time finding one.

Good luck.

Bob


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

The Odyssey Elementary stem is probably going to be close.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

The shortest stack height will be from a stem like the SuperStar , Odyssey classic ( pictured) or red neck XLT, but I'm pretty sure none of these are any lower than 35mm 









You might want to look into the S.I.C. stems they have a much lower stack height of around 1" or 25.4mm


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Yeah, check out the SIC Classic Stem. It's got a super low stack height. Pretty light, too. Then, if you want to use 22.2 bmx size bars, you can get a 25.4 clamshell. Atomlab sells them.

http://www.sicusa.com/products.php#

http://www.atomlab.com/storebar.html


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

just about all of Dangerboys stack heights are below 30, I have an SR71 that is aobut 27mm.

My Demolition F1 and Coalition Povah (both bmx) are 1.25", which seems to be the common number for front load BMX stems, probably same with all S&M ******* ripoffs and alternatives... But, like evil4bc was saying, top load stems might be lower stack, like the ******* XLT, etc..

And that's right, the SIC is very low stack! I've only had a 1.5 classic from them and i don't remember the numbers, but remember that I had a LOT of extra steerer tube to space out and 1.5 spacers are rare to come by...


----------

